# The unaligned



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I've started a new chapter of chaos marines called "The unaligned". (previously the swords of terra).

Background - Started life as a normal codex chapter until 500 years ago. They were becalmed in the warp for 300 years and emerged as a piratical force allied to all and no chaos gods. As recently turned only units found in both codices will be used and the spikes and mutations kept to a minimum.

Chapter master - *Kar Phaeros*. Kind of like abbadons little brother. Uses and encourages all the gods without commiting himself. (game wise he may use abbadons stats in apocalypse battles). He will normally deep strike in with a terminator retinue.

Army - Will initially start life as four Land Raiders full of marines. Each one dedicated to a different power and transporting the appropriate marines. Each of these squads headed up by a cabal member of *Kar Phaeros's* inner circle.

Already bought and assembled

Four Land raiders

Kor Phaeros and three other cabal members (Khorne, Tzeentch and Slaanesh)
Terminator squad

*In the post*

3 boxes of chaos marines, 1 box of thousand sons. Sonic weapons for one squad. Nurgle conversion kit, Khorne conversion kit. Typhus (Nurgle cabal member).

I will try to post some pics next!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Right here goes, I haven't posted a pic for a while!

Here is the slaaneshi Land Raider, three more to go!










Here are all four together, should be a handfull on the table top.










And here is Kar Phaeros with his retinue










All the other pics have come out badly. I had this photography cracked a year ago but it's all gone wrong. More practice I think.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesomely cool paint job on the vehicles, +rep and kudos to you!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

LR's look good but we need better pics of the terms if possible.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

OK here goes, still fiddling with the camera.

Kar Phaeros










Retinue










And the undercoated cabal (less nurgle)


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

You cant have 4 land raiders in a single army. The max is 3. OR is it an apoc army?
And nice painted LRs' and termies.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

actually you can have 6 land raiders

field three in heavy support and give the terminators a transport....Tricky i know lol


I think anyway


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeh I can have up to six in a legal army,

However that would need at least 1830 pts, unless anybody can squeeze them into less points.

This army is really for apocalypse but I intend to field three raiders in a 1500pt army, which is fairly easy.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are some shots of the Khornate Land Raider just finished



















I hope the pics come out OK.

This week as it is still Ramadhan I hope to get the three members of the cabal painted. I only get post once a week so if my order hasn't come on sunday the choice is easy.

If the order comes then I have some decisions to make.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Blood God said:


> actually you can have 6 land raiders
> 
> field three in heavy support and give the terminators a transport....Tricky i know lol
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure that Land raiders are not dedicated transports so they still count on the organization chart even as a transport. Meaning you can only field 3.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Much better pics mate. I like the looks of the models and the scheme is cool. Cleanly painted too which counts for a lot for me. Props.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Many thanks wraith, I have never really progressed past simple dry brushing and washes. For that reason I try to be neat and tie the army together as a large quantity of models painted in the same scheme can often look better than a collection of superbly painted ones.

Here is the khornate cabal member, you might not beleive it but I didn't realise one arm was a power fist until I tried to paint it. He will be fielded with a pair of lightning claws.










The land raider question. Chaos terminators may take a land raider as a dedicated transport, so six in a legal army.


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

those are some amazing models.
I personally like painting red, but it never comes out as yours have. 
Any suggestions...?


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Death 0F Angels said:


> Im pretty sure that Land raiders are not dedicated transports so they still count on the organization chart even as a transport. Meaning you can only field 3.


Thats exactly what I thought, Oh well i was wrong. And i like the paint scheme on the Khornate Kabal. And did you paint that pattern on the power claws? or was it the ink k:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

For painting my red. 
Armour - Black undercoat, Scab red base coat, no highlight and two washes of magenta ink. Gives a warm shade. I forgot grooves in the armour such as fingers or helmets get lines of thin black ink painted in a shade. The red on the vehicles is painted in exactly the same way which ties the force together well.

Cloak - As above but a highlight of blood red and a baal red wash. This was to make it more cloth like than the polished armour.

OK two raiders and two cabal members to go before the weekly post! I've also got to start thinking about names. I don't normally bother and in fact Kar Phaeros is only the second charachter I have named.

Power claws - Lightning blue with a blue ink wash and the edges picked out again with lightning blue. They will probably get re-done though. Sometimes I will do a light dry brush of white before the ink wash.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Update time, I have finished the Tzeentch Cabal member although I am still not convinced by the white detail on the cloak. It might look better when he gets his squad as they will all have blue cloth with white trim to tie them together.

Front










Back










The army so far










And my moveable nerve centre!










No models appeared in the post this week. But I have two land raiders and the slaaneshi cabalite still to do. The tanks are hard work but I think I'll go spray one now! Only forty one models and 2 tanks to go!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice paint man looking good.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

amazing job, love your work. I was thinking what about a black wash on the models to just give it a bit more shading, and depth. +rep


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks buddy, I have given things like the helmets and gloves a black wash to add some shade.

I haven't really considered an all over one, mainly because I haven't tried before and don't want to fcuk it up.

Started on the nurgle raider yesterday, inspired by some work on this site i've tried my first green stuff sculpt. Previously i've only used it to put metal minis together. Just a few patches of rot and a couple of tentacles.

No painting for a couple of days but it's on its way.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It sould be Ok just control the wash, Can we see some more pics, please


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Love most of your work, though I personally think that the names are a bit... off. Have you considered the Untaken? Or Unclaimed? Both would mean more or less the same thing, but they roll off the tongue better and add a few extra connotations. And Kar Phaeros, while cool sounding, is far too much like Kor Phaeron (Lorgar's lieutenant, and the one who turned him to Chaos) for my liking. But I guess that's just one person's opinion.

On a more positive note, you've done great things there with the cloth, and I really like the Khornate cabal member, out-of-place powerfist notwithstanding. Overall, a thumbs-up from me.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I absolutely agree with your naming criticisms. As I mentioned above I have never tried it before!

You were also spot on with the name of the boss!

I will sort the names, a bit of interweb research is required I think. Although one idea which did hit me was to start all of the cabal members with Kor, but now you've spotted the obvious lazyness!

Been away camping for a night and just had my first experience of middle east vehicle recovery so there won't be any more painting today.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been a little unhappy with the trophy racks on the chapter master. Today I realised that I just don't like trophy racks on terminators. I had already decided that the rest of the warband would go without so I cut his off. Unfortuneately that left him not really standing out from the crowd, so he now has golden shoulder trim. Dont know how I feel yet?

Before










After










I've also got a pic of the nurgle raider. The mutations and rot aren't too widespread yet as the warband is recently turned.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, the gold is too Yellow. If it was turned into a Brassy/Duller colour, it would be far better.

Still, the Black and Red look rather good. How do you go about painting the Blue on the Tzeentchian Sorcerors armour? And do you have any equivalent schemes for Red?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

You are right about the gold it still isn't right i'm going to try another wash! The trim on the whole army is meant to be bronze rather than gold but I wanted the boss to stand out. Overdone I think.

The blue on the staff of the sorceror is a very thin blue ink wash over a normal metallic finish.

The blue on his cloak is 

Mordian blue - base
Ultramarine blue - heavy drybrush
Lightning blue - light drybrush
Asurmen blue - matt wash

I find dry brushing good for large areas of cloth if like most of us you can't blend well. The new washes are good as they give a matt finish to cloth which is better than the old ink washes which gave cloaks a varnished look. Dry brushing is not liked by proper painters but for hobbyists is a really easy technique to master. For example the black areas of the land raiders are drybrushed with codex grey to get the edged highlights.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding work, cabbage. But I agree with Vaz about the gold


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The next batch arrived in the post today. In the past I only buy one squad at a time. But now I have two charachter models and four large squads of marines in the house. Not to mention two land raiders to finish.

Here is the package










Not much chance to paint for a week as I have family staying! I will get to build though and I really can't decide whether to use a blastmaster or not.

Here is the first pic of the nurgle cabal member,










Body from typhus, head from chaos marines, spikes and cloak from chaos terminator lord.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a sweet conversion actually. Very menacing looking.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Unfortuneately with family (four year old, five year old, six year old and seven year old)here for another 4 days no painting, but i've been able to snatch the odd hour to put some of the squads together.

Noise marines










Noise champion, small conversion adding the vehicle speaker as a doom siren.










Icon bearer (obviously only a personal icon but I love the new banners).


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look sweet, Have you had fun with the four year old, five year old, six year old and seven year old.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Had a bit of fun with the kids, the 5 and 7 year are mine and therefore aware of the fate worse than a fate worse than death if caught fiddling but the other two had to watched!

No painting but my package arrived from forge world. I now have a full strength (inc champion) squad for each power and a charachter and land raider for each. Here is a pic of the assembled horde.










I will try to tackle the nurgle raider tonight! Wish me luck as I haven't really tackled nurgle before (other than a squad of plaguebearers for word bearers).

Any thoughts on how to keep the squads clearly my chapter and god specific gratefully received.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look bloody sweet, can not wait antil they are all finished


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice project. Based on your fluff; I think you should include lesser deamons ala Furies, as the souls who manipulate the all of the dark gods are found declaimed as Furies in the void of the warp after death.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I loved furies form the old CSM codex, my word bearers never left home without.

A deepstriking unit of eight arriving moving 12, charging 6 and putting out 24 attacks at initiative 5 strength 5! Whats not to like?

However the models are rubbish. Not really too keen on leeser daemons except maybe by using the new bloodletter models, hmmmmm now theres a thought!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

*Update at last*

Been really slow this month with visits, work and a thousand other sh1t excuses but got a little work done.

First, I changed the heavy bolter turret on the Khornate raider. The skeleton lies naturally which was really pleasing.










And I have finished the Nurgle raider. Go easy on me as I haven't tackled a nurgle vehicle before. The idea is that the vehicle is changing but not all the way there yet. I really want the red and black to continue strongly through as well to tie the army together.




























Any opinions valued, but be aware I am too lazy to start it again.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

My dog ate my homework etc etc.

Here finally is the slaaneshi cabal member.



















No more for a couple of weeks now but then I have run out of excuses to get stuck in.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow this is some top notch work happening, love the colour scheme and the conversions.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Top notch painting man, can not wait to see the rest of the army in full paint!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I have set myself the target of finishing by christmas.

However it didn't work for Field Marshal Haig:laugh:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

*Firs thousand son*

I've done a test model for the thousand sons squad. All comments gratefully accepted as usual.

The pictures have made the model look a little glossier than it does for real.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the idea of your army  really stands out XD

but for your Tsons, i personally think there is a tad too much red... they look like bazerkers in disguise... funny thought actually lol...

good luck with your army


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I know what you mean about the red but i'm trying to tie the whole army together. I want to make it clear that the blokes used to be part of the Unaligned chapter (all ex swords of terra) and not transfers in from the first founding legions.

They may be fielded as CSM with squad icons in some army lists and so there are, currently pointless, standard bearers in each squad.

There is a squad of beserkers still to come as well :grin:

I would like to display the Thousand son in front of his LandRaider transport but forgot that that is the only one I haven't completed.:no:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Dude with the lightning claws is kick ass!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot, he is the current khornate cabal member. He will probably be replaced by the forge world guy next time I place an order.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is the first half of the TS squad, I know the squad icon is pointless but just couldn't leave it on the sprue. It might count as a squad icon if I run them as CSM with a mark.










From looking at this picture it is apparent that they all look cross eyed:laugh: a re-paint required I think. Just four more to go and then on to the Bezerkers I think.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Update time, Here is the first squad finished, Thousand Sons.










Some detail on the sorceror










And finally the project so far!










Next I think is the bezerkers, I have also stupidly ordered the second wave! :no: Three vindicators on the way. I have only painted one vehicle in the last four or five years before this project and now this will contain 7 :shok:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Unless you plan on running the Tsons as regular marked Marines all the time, I'd really have to suggest repainting them. The thing to remember is that Thousand Sons can't have started out as anything but... well, Thousand Sons. The Rubric was a non-repeatable event, and affected only the members of that specific Legion. Berzerkers, Plague Marines, Noise marines - these can get their start pretty much anywhere; but Rubric Marines are all ten thousand-year-old automata from the original gene-seed of Magnus the Red. No exceptions.

Of course, you could always simply ignore the fluff in favour of an admittedly rather nice paint-scheme. I just thought it bore pointing out.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean about the fluff.

What is even worse is that I am about to similarly fluff rape bezerkers, plague marines and noise marines. I am not really into writing fluff for my army but had in mind a chaos sorceror finding a way to make my tzeentch marines perform exactly the same on the table top as the originals. Whether they are dust filled suits of power armour or not we'll never know.

I took as a precedent the black legion thousand son on p74 of the CSM codex. Although I see my lads as recently favoured renegades rather than heresy drop outs.

I also salve my conscience by noting that nobody can fluff rape chaos worse than GW just did in 40k daemons and CSM.:biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately a different colour scheme than I could ever have imagined.. if they didn't have the iconic helms on I'd never have known they were TSons.. interesting interpretation with the paint brush my friend. I do like them! Three Land Raiders? My god, trying to get my Predator, Rhino, Vindicator BUILT is like pulling teeth, I could only imagine with the highly detailed Land Raider!!!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

NOOOO! No more fluff rape! Haven't they suffered enough already? It doesn't have to be this way, man!

A-hem. But seriously - it doesn't. Berzerkers, Plague Marines and Noise Marines can be just that - Berzerkers, Plague Marines and Noise Marines. There's no reason they have to come from the original Legions that are best known for them (with the debatable exception of 'Zerks - partial lobotomies, and all). Just field 'em as what they are, without trying to make up any explanations more convoluted than "they're particularly dedicated sub-cults within the ranks of the Chapter as a whole".

The Black Legion Tsons work as a precedent, but not in the way I think you mean - they're actual Thousand Sons; they've just signed on for the time being with Abaddon's crew. I suppose you could go for something similar with your own lads, assuming they reside and operate somewhere in or around the Eye. I'd still advocate repainting them in more "classical" Sons colours, though.

Or you could always say "bollocks to that" and make up whatever you want. Myself, though, I'm a fan of sticking with canon insofar as it's possible.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I have never really ventured as far as 'fluff sexual harrasment' before never mind rape. But in this case I wanted an apocalypse army with a unit of cult troops from each god. I also wanted them to hang together as a painted army on the table top. If you read back through the thread you'll see that the fluff is minimal. I am too bust painting!

Really the whole project was a change for me, I hadn't painted a tank for several years and hadn't ever done legion troops (well other than alpha legion and wordbearer armies). I am also stuck in the middle east for acouple of years with no opponents so there was no table rush to contend with.

@horus reborn, there is another land raider built and ready to paint for the thousand sons:grin:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

First I have to say, very nice! The raiders look sweet.

Just to stick my oar in with the Tsons thing. Surely, he can run them as TSons in rules, fluff wise they could be uber dedicated tzneetch marines.

Zerkers, well the whole lobotamisation thing was practised by the world eaters, but also spread to others, just world eaters were the only ones who did it legion wide.

Once again, very nice models. Will be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got a tester for the bezerkers done, Looks fairly similar to the traditional model but should still fit into my overall scheme. The forge world bezerkers are really awsome sculpts as are the resin chain axes. It is quite sobering using techniques which look OK on plastic sculpts as they really don't do the resin justice.










As you can see I am still really struggling with the eyes for the whole army!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Man i am really digging your Army / Conversions. Props on getting stuff done with little daemons running around, I have one and he is a Tsunami where ever he goes. I was really liking that Nurgle conversion that was tight. Looking forward to seeing it painted. I was also liking the twist you put on the Sons! Looking great! good on ya!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

What a great theme you've chosen! I really like the red Sons!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Well i have just picked up a paint brush for the first time in six weeks.

Got hit by the worst attack of painters block i've ever had. By posting this I am trying to motivate myself to get the beserkers finished this week, wish me luck.

How do you get over painters block?


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

my only critisim is that those skeletons on the LR's would not be like that. bones don't stick together like that.....they need ligiments!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

They are held together by daemon magic from the warp! hahahaha Painter block......ugh. YOU.......you must trudge through it till you cant feel anymore and anything outside the world of warhammer hold no value to your icy heart. Play music or paint in front of the TV normally helps lighten the task for me though.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I usually get over it when I play DOW, or something war related. Once I get all hyped up from said films/tv shows, I take up my brush once again.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i like them bro the TS are like how im painting mine and to all those nay sayers about them there your modles do what ever you like with them you could say the a brake away faction of the TS to incorparte in to your army


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not too into fluff after a couple of lines obviously. I have got the internet playing BBC Radio four again now so have been pretty good this week. Because i'm stuck here with no opponents i'm not gaming which I think is slowing down my painting. Anyway here is half of the bezerkers.










The level of detail on these forge world models is really awsome. Unfortuneately that makes the painting look shit. The models look much harder than the plastic bezerkers which I always thought looked a bit duncan norvelle/dale winton/larry grayson/julian clary.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work! Nice and neat with a lot of attention to the details Cabbage. You have some very good shading on the cloth but it seems to me the the red armour lacks shading and highlighting. It may be the pictures, though, it's hard to tell. Over all I think that they are quite effective.:victory:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

No you are absolutely right. There is no shading on the red armour. Because my painting isn't too hot I find any attempt to shade on the armour just makes them look messy.

With loyalists I will dry brush a lighter shade on before washing but have never shaded or highlit any of my CSM armies. Once you get them all on the table though they don't embarass themselves.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

At last I have finished the beserker squad, here shown with thier Land Raider.










Next up is the Noise marines, then the tzeentch Raider and finally the plague marines! Leaving them until last because I think they'll be difficult.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a snap of the first noise marine of the production line.










He is armed with a doom siren and power fist. My first attempt at a slaaneshi model since the cabal member months ago so the skin tones are different. Only nine marines to go in this squad.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Is looking good pal, so when will we see this army back in blightly?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

You utter bastard, I just lost a fiver to my misses as I bet you were going to type abuse!

I'll be back in UK in July, definately around your gaff around the middle of the month. Hopefully the troops will be with me! I can feel an apoc game against Dicko and Ridgers coming on.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Will see if i can sort out a saturday at club for then, also am nothing but nice about your painting, i mean is nothing compared to mine but you keep trying!!.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate to say it but I am not fond of that paint job at all. The red just don't go with the pink and purples that you have in there to give it the Slaaneshi feel. I would go with a different colour for the main armour, preferably something darker. The model is well painted, don't get me wrong, I just don't care for the colours themselves.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm gratefull for all comments, I don't want to change the main armour colour as it flows through the whole army including 4 Landraiders. I hope that the finished effect that you are looking at a complete army rather than a dishevelled mob will out weigh small points like this (and my shit painting).


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The World Eaters look really nice, the eyes have been picked out really really well and it really makes them stand out looking evil. I'm afraid I have to agree with Wraith on the Noise Marine though, I'm just not fond of how the pink goes with the red  Just a personal opinion though.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i have been looking at all the post of yor army, and i have to say it kicks ass. it looks really good, i think the painting is fine. i understand the others telling you to shade this or highlight that. some of us are painting skills just never got fully got to that point. i think that if it looks good on the table and is nice and clean, then its a good paint job. once again your army rocks!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks very much, I hope to have a pic of a half squad of noise marines up today or tomorrow. I hope the colours will run better then. My painting has only ever been table top quality, hence why I post here rather than on the painting board. I've said before though that overall armies painted to a theme at table top standard can look better than an army of superbly painted individual models. Obviously if you can paint an entire army superbly and to a theme your username is Wraithlord :grin:

Maybe a pic of a TS, A Bezerker and a noise marine together would show the unifying effects of the paint job.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i like to think of my stuff as table top ready, im very happy with the outcome of my labor. i have 5000 pts of dark angels paint to that quality and around 4500 of eldar. everyone who see's them allways say i wish i could do that. i think what really matters is that you like it. anyways enough soap box, once again good looking army and have some +rep for you.k:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a pic of three marines from different powers, my intention is for them to look part of a warband not squads of wanderers come together.










The camera shoes up all the flaws unfortuneately. They look better from the other side of a 4 x 6.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

i really like the look of your army. good job man!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A red Thousand Son! Never seen this done before but I have to say it looks really cool, even more cool than I would have thought it would. Nice painting!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Got a small squad of NM done, sorry for the poor picture but gives the idea










And one of them with thier taxi. Getting this LR out after a while makes me think it might need a couple of small slaaneshi touches.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that i'm back from a six month holiday somewhere dusty I need to finish off these rascals.

The question is whether I can find the discipline to do this before I start my SW army? Only 11 models and a LR to go!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The unaligned is that a joke on how there undevided if so its kinda lame, dig the paint style though.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

the cabbage said:


>


I really like these, great stuff mate! in general its a nicelooking army, keep erm coming


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

LukeValantine said:


> The unaligned is that a joke on how there undevided if so its kinda lame, dig the paint style though.


Thanks for the painting comment.

It's not a joke on "how there undevided" it's the name of the warband and describes exactly that they follow the whole pantheon. As detailed in the OP.


----------

